# White bass, Lake Weiss



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Went today, and we caught about 25 white bass. The biggest would have weighed about 3 lbs. We had about a dozen that were 2lb average. It was cold, and windy, but worth a 2 hour trip.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a huge white bass! No crappie this time?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes sir , that's a fine one ! Good trip.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

If my arms were longer it would have been bigger! I believe this fish weighed at least 3#. I wish I had my scales with me.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice


----------

